
WeWork’s Toxic Phone Booths - nitramm
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-12/who-makes-wework-phone-booths-a-now-defunct-manufacturer
======
jimmywanger
FTA:

> An ex-WeWork employee says Neumann frequently pushed hard to cut costs
> associated with office furnishing, a major expense.

How much could the furnishings have possibly cost? They lost 1.25 billion in
the third quarter[0]. Sounds almost like fiddling while Rome burned.

[0] [https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/13/wework-q3-2019-earnings-
lost...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/13/wework-q3-2019-earnings-
lost-1point25-billion-on-934-million-in-revenue.html)

